# 1948 columbia



## St.Peter (Feb 25, 2015)

Picked up this 1948 Columbia. Added the tank and some old fenders, Blasted and powder coated. Rides great'


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 25, 2015)

You wont miss those bars either. Nice bike Brian.


----------



## mike j (Feb 26, 2015)

Very nice job, well thought out, sharp looking bike.


----------



## eeapo (Feb 26, 2015)

Awesome, Beautiful Job!!!!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 27, 2015)

Nothing like the smell of fresh paint! Keep them coming!


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

May I ask what size tires you got on that. And fenders what make Walds 962-26 maybe. They fit real good .


----------



## St.Peter (Feb 28, 2015)

Correct on the fenders. The tires are a Solana 26x2.35. I picked them up at a local bike shop, The Bike Gallery for $6.99 each. marked down from $24.99. They fit nice and give it a real meaty look.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

Do they have any more of those tires I'd be interested in a set if they have more. Really nice for sure.


----------



## St.Peter (Mar 1, 2015)

They still stock them in white wall too. They unfortunately are now $24.99 again


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 1, 2015)

St.Peter said:


> Correct on the fenders. The tires are a Solana 26x2.35. I picked them up at a local bike shop, The Bike Gallery for $6.99 each. marked down from $24.99. They fit nice and give it a real meaty look.




Are those a Bontrager brand?


----------



## vincev (Mar 1, 2015)

Lookin good!


----------



## St.Peter (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes they are.


----------

